
TwelveSmith, a Worthy Successor to 2048 - gridspy
https://twelvesmith.com/
======
gridspy
Read the development log: [https://medium.com/@phildo211/small-fast-sharp-
cross-platfor...](https://medium.com/@phildo211/small-fast-sharp-cross-
platform-781f52b010d8)

The original creator wrote about this here:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/gamedev/comments/bona6z/i_feel_as_t...](https://www.reddit.com/r/gamedev/comments/bona6z/i_feel_as_though_its_actively_difficult_to_find/eni9nwi?utm_source=share&utm_medium=web2x)

" Doing awesome! Working away on twelvesmith, I just wrote a Development Log
about it here! [link]

(LOL jk, but also not really please god someone play my game)

...

The reality is, a huuuge portion of game development at this current moment in
time is cutting through the noise of how much is out there. "Shilling your
game" is almost more accurately "talking shop" than "disecting some new
rendering technique". "

------
getch
Wow this is actually great

